# Want the 921 MUST have Superdish!



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Just got an Email that to process my order for the 921 you have to order the Superdish even though the 44 switch will not be ready yet. My plans were to get the Superdish later and run the 921 with my 64 switch. The Superdish and 44 switch with install is an additional $500. Total of $1500, 921 included in price. By the way there is going to be a deal if you buy the 811, you can get a 42" monitor and Superdish w/ switch for $1500, for new guys!?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Welcome to DBSTalk, jcord51. :hi:

Who did you get the email from? I haven't heard anything about purchasing the superdish being a requirement to order the 921. I have heard that new customer orders that include a 921 will also include the superdish, but nothing like that for existing customers.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Sounds like the email that JMikeF got and reported here and at AVSForums. Personally, I would not buy into all that stuff just yet and would wait to see what truly is required before spending money on schemes that the dealer has no real confirmation of at this point.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

not such a big deal anymore, considering the superdish will be free with a one year commitment to top50+ and locals or hd package.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

jcord51 said:


> Just got an Email that to process my order for the 921 you have to order the Superdish even though the 44 switch will not be ready yet. My plans were to get the Superdish later and run the 921 with my 64 switch. The Superdish and 44 switch with install is an additional $500. Total of $1500, 921 included in price. By the way there is going to be a deal if you buy the 811, you can get a 42" monitor and Superdish w/ switch for $1500, for new guys!?


 Update, My supplier stated that he will honor any Dish promotion on the Superdish and will continue with my pending order on the 921. By the way I advanced ordered with VSSLL who have been very helpful in providing info on the 921 for over a year.


----------

